# Projects



## JohnAjluni (Mar 9, 2011)

*A little something for those people that have tech and love woodworking!*






So here is a little something for those people that own tech and love makeing stuff out of wood!! it is very simple to make and i would love to see what other people do to the design who know maybe i will show it in my next video!


----------



## JohnAjluni (Mar 9, 2011)

JohnAjluni said:


> *A little something for those people that have tech and love woodworking!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so far this definetly works on the iphone 3g 3gs and all ipod nanos and ipod gens 1-3


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

JohnAjluni said:


> *A little something for those people that have tech and love woodworking!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool little project. I certainly don't do videos so I say excellent job. Keep them coming.


----------



## JohnAjluni (Mar 9, 2011)

*American Flat Bow*






Just a little video to show you how to build a bow.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

JohnAjluni said:


> *American Flat Bow*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


band width

in the right hands serves a purpose : )


----------



## JohnAjluni (Mar 9, 2011)

*Homemade Random Box*






Here is the video that was uploaded today!


----------



## JohnAjluni (Mar 9, 2011)

*How to Make a Cutting board*


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

JohnAjluni said:


> *How to Make a Cutting board*


Nice looking board. Keep at it.


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

JohnAjluni said:


> *How to Make a Cutting board*


Nice job. Your video work was pretty good and your construction techniques weren't too bad. The final board looks pretty good as well. I do have a few words of warning however. As discussed on Lumberjocks before, vegetable oils, like olive oil, will eventually go rancid. It's better to use mineral oil as a finish. It is also completely food safe and is probably even cheaper than olive oil. I got a 32 oz. bottle for like $5.

Also, even though the colors of your board look nice, I would be a little concerned about the wood choices you used. Pine is pretty soft and may not hold up too well if this board gets a lot of use. And oak is hard, but as you noticed it has very large open pores which aren't so good in a cutting board because they give bacteria places to grow. Woods like maple, cherry, walnut, ash, purpleheart etc. are good for cutting boards but they are a little more expensive.

I hope this doesn't put a damper on the fact that you did make a nice looking board and I like the idea for the feet. Keep it up and feel free to ask questions here as there are some very knowledgeable woodworkers here who we can benefit from. I just started woodworking about a year and a half ago, but this place has given me ten times as much knowledge as I could have learned on my own. I'll look forward to seeing your next video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

JohnAjluni said:


> *How to Make a Cutting board*


Like BB said, the pine is soft and oak is hard and has large pores. One other suggestion I'd like to make to you that will make your cutting boards last longer is to turn them on there side so the end grain ends up as the cutting surface. As you know end grain is harder to cut than the long grain. It will also take much more sanding to get it smooth. However, you'll end up with a cutting board that will last longer before you have to refinish it, and it will soak up much more mineral oil, but the results will be worth it. If you get a chance take a look at some of Patron's or Degoose's boards. This is just a suggestion, I like the board you made, I'm just offering an alternative. Best Regards and welcome to LJ's, mike


----------



## JohnAjluni (Mar 9, 2011)

*wood wall mounted computer*






It sorta involves wood?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

JohnAjluni said:


> *wood wall mounted computer*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't going to even comment on this video, but I decided to do it anyway. I have so far watched your other woodworking videos. I sat through this one too. Anytime I see very young people on here and have the chance, I try to support them. You young ones are the future of wood working.
All that being said, 99.99% of this video I had NO EARTHLY IDEA what you were talking about. 
I'm glad someone understands all this computer talk, because someone has to fix them. However, as long as mine comes on and does what I want it to do, I'm good. All the various parts you showed and named on that were on that piece of particle board though may as well have been spaceship parts from Mars. I don't know what they are, nor do I care to. 
In the future, I hope to see more woodworking videos from you. I have to be honest with you though. No amount of coffee in the world, no matter how strong, is going to make me sit through another six plus minute video of computer parts. I'm sorry.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

JohnAjluni said:


> *wood wall mounted computer*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.. eSATA and pre-DDR SDRAM? Not sure that what you're calling eSATA is eSATA.. it might just be SATA. eSATA connectors have a different connector end and usually power external drives. What is the CPU on the first board? AMD 3400+?

FYI, the blue connectors are normally line input, the orange are side channels, and the black are rear channels (surround sound.. although most audio utilities can retask outputs). The black square-ish connection is a fiber SPDIF connection. The older style drive headers are IDE/PATA. From what I recall, they have a transfer rate of 100-150MBps, vs SATA (1.5GBps), SATA II (3.0GBps), and SATAIII (6.0GBps).

Just a couple more things.. the fan might be better blowing across the components. I don't think it will accomplish much on the back side of the CPU socket. One thing you'll run into is warm components because there's no airflow with completely exposed components. The case normally acts as a wind tunnel if fans are set up correctly. The hard drives, southbridge, RAM, and any expansion cards need some cooling love too. Because of this, most exposed systems I've come across or built use water cooling for the CPU, SB, RAM, and gfx card. Lastly, the case acts as a ground for the motherboard and other components. Removing that has the ability to make ESD more catastrophic.

That being said: how did you attach the motherboard to the particle board? Risers? Imagine sliding that board inside of a nice, antique desk or furniture piece? You're one step closer to http://suissacomputers.com !


----------



## JohnAjluni (Mar 9, 2011)

JohnAjluni said:


> *wood wall mounted computer*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my bad about the esata connectors! meant to say sata and I tried to put it into a nice piece of furniture but mom wouldnt let me


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

JohnAjluni said:


> *wood wall mounted computer*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


understandable.. You could wall mount it..

Growing up, I had the idea to have the components mounted to my bedroom wall and have long cables that connected everything. I never did follow through with that, but I did build something else:

http://zomgee.com/2008/08/04/project-carputer-part-3
http://zomgee.com/2008/08/17/project-carputer-part-4

By the time I was done with it, the array of 4 fans in the front split off so that 2 forced air through aluminum flex pipe up to the two main vents around the monitor and 2 went straight for the case.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

JohnAjluni said:


> *wood wall mounted computer*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been bothering me about my earlier response. I had to come back and express to you that I was in no way trying to discourage your work. As Superstretch demonstrated, some people are interested in the computer related stuff. I think it's great that you have the knowledge to put all that on a plain piece of wood. You'll need that kind of knowledge in today's world. I was only putting out the fact that I watched the whole thing thinking it would move back towards something wood related. Instead, it went deeper and deeper into the bowels of computer knowledge and terms that I was lost in. I know from now on that halfway through if this is the case, to move on. 
Keep having fun with wood.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

JohnAjluni said:


> *wood wall mounted computer*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some of the most interesting pieces on LJ are crosses between woodworking and something else-tables with river rocks inlaid in them, wooden machines whose function is outside the scope of woodworking, artistic pieces combining pottery or other items and wood. Proof of concept for a wood-mounted computer setup could be the launching point of a hobby, awesome project, or even a career. William, don't feel bad.. I know I'd rather have a comment (that sounds like an old person saying "dem daggone blasted com-pooters") than not have one at all..


----------



## AttainableApex (Aug 24, 2010)

JohnAjluni said:


> *wood wall mounted computer*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks William
for telling me he just talks about his computer.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

JohnAjluni said:


> *wood wall mounted computer*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John,
Take care when using a non conductive base- like wood. This is especially true with the newer versions of mobos. Manufactures are having difficulty creating PCBs that have continuously connected ground traces. They are relying on the metal case- or at least a metal mounting plane to complete all electrical grounding. You may have noticed this if you ever built a computer and forgot a stand off (metal mounting post) or a mounting screw, the computer may not boot or respond erratically.

As for fans, air movement is more efficient when "pulled" instead of "pushed". That's why you always feel air being exhausted out of the rear of the case. As for cooling an open build, I have never had much of a problem with heat problems over the chip set. However, even slight overclocking will raise the current/heat level of the components so a fan moving air over the heat sinks is a good idea- as Dan said.

Just a couple of things to consider.

Lew


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

JohnAjluni said:


> *wood wall mounted computer*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speak English man! Just kidding! Lots of cool techy stuff. Perhaps putting the mobo on some risers will help keep the CPU cooler. Anyway, fun video for geeks like us.


----------



## JohnAjluni (Mar 9, 2011)

JohnAjluni said:


> *wood wall mounted computer*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lew- I realized that after that fact but this computer is not so important to me and wont bothere me if it gets fried by static electricity. you know any grounding methods?


----------



## JohnAjluni (Mar 9, 2011)

JohnAjluni said:


> *wood wall mounted computer*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


once again my apologizes for falls info!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

JohnAjluni said:


> *wood wall mounted computer*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The precaution I mentioned is NOT for static protection. It is for basic electrical circuit connections that are normally completed thru the metal case.

Two ways you could do it come to mind immediately- you'll need to use stand offs for both

First- but not necessarily the best- you could use a heavy sheet of tin foil with the same footprint as the mobo. Lay it on on the OSB. Screw the stand offs into the OSB thru the tin foil. This will, in effect, ground all of the stand offs together. Then use an alligator clip lead (or just a bare wire) to connect the tin foil to the PS.

The second method- and in my opinion a more functional setup- would be to get crimp on wire terminals http://www.radioshack.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=2032283 like the one here. Mount one under each of the stand offs- between the OSB and the standoff. Connect a wire from one stand off to the next and then a final connection to a screw on the power supply case. This will ground all of the mobo ground pads when the mobo is screwed down to the stand offs.

Lew


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

JohnAjluni said:


> *wood wall mounted computer*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems silly for manufacturers to assume that they'll have a case to ground to at all. I've even gotten motherboards that included plastic standoffs. Slick.


----------



## JohnAjluni (Mar 9, 2011)

JohnAjluni said:


> *wood wall mounted computer*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


would it matter if the power supply case wasnt grounded?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

JohnAjluni said:


> *wood wall mounted computer*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once upon a time, mobo manufactures used 3 layer PCBs but with today's newest boards there are more layers. The more layers, the more difficult to complete the circuits. I don't think you will find any of the recent offerings using the plastic stand off any more.

Yes, it does matter if the PS is grounded to the rest of the components. Grounding provides positive circuit completion, RF control and of course static grounding.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

JohnAjluni said:


> *wood wall mounted computer*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superstretch hit the nail on the head. I am one of those "old person saying dem daggone blasted com-pooters"
I truly want to apologize again. I thought about what I said, or rather how I said it. I was in no way trying to put him down. I was trying to say I was lost. 
I can search the internet. I can type (learned on an old typewriter years ago). When I need to figure out something technical on my laptop though, I call my teenager into the room.
Past John telling what kind of wood he mounted all that stuff too, I have no idea what else he was talking about. I wasn't trying to put you down John. I was trying to say simply that others may know what you're talking about. I was lost though. Sometimes though, my rambling way of saying things doesn't exactly come out as I plan. 
I'm glad you young guys know about these "daggone blasted com-pooters" though. I know who to ask next time I have problems with mine.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

JohnAjluni said:


> *wood wall mounted computer*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I got some nice hardwood. You come to Mississippi. I'll help you build a nice cabinet for your computer. We'll build two, one for your computer, and one for the computer you can build me. Please make sure you build it powerful enough and show me how I can lurk at Lumberjocks and watch Law & Order at the same time please.


----------

